# [Milestone event] 10,000 FA page visit art event!



## Yakamaru (Sep 15, 2021)

Userpage of Yakamaru -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Seeing as the previous thread got deleted due to the forum being restored from a backup from before the thread were even made and I have hit over 10,000 page visits, lets start the event!

The rules are pretty simple:
If you are interested in potentially free art commissioned by me, feel free to post your character and associated refs for it below. One character per person please. I may commission the piece with a character I own included or I may commission an art piece with your character alone. I will choose pose, potential scenery, etc. I may commission from an artist on the forums or elsewhere. I will not commission NSFW as this event is meant for all ages.

This is not a lottery, mind. Depending on how many participants we get I may not end up picking you, but do not fret! There is a lot of opportunities for getting art, so if you don't get picked there's always a next time. ^^

If you have any questions feel free to ask them.


----------



## Snipsy (Sep 16, 2021)

Congrats! 
I want to submit my sona but have to finish making the clothed version of my character sheet ^^' I will be back!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 17, 2021)

You know me friend. Would love to do something with ya *Smooch*

Ref: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42394474/

Here is to 10,000 more


----------



## Snipsy (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm baaack with my ref! Good luck, I hope more people get onto this!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 19, 2021)

I appreciate the interest. I will keep the event running until the end of October so people have a chance to enter and participate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2021)

Apologize so much for the delay. I've had login problems for the past couple of weeks which are now luckily solved. Will poke the two of you ASAP.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Apologize so much for the delay. I've had login problems for the past couple of weeks which are now luckily solved. Will poke the two of you ASAP.


*hugs tightly*

LOVE YOU


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Is this still open?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Is this still open?


Unfortunately, no. Was meant to end in October. But eh, I suppose I can sneak you in. o3o

Send refs and the like over Discord if you fancy. Make sure to read over the rules first though.


----------

